# 2009 Routan SE - Bluetooth



## vwroutan23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Is bluetooth supposed to be standard for 2009 Routan SE?


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*It depends.*

On your radio.

If you have Rear Seat Entertainment, bluetooth was included.

Otherise it was a dealer-installed option.


----------



## liquidmachine (Oct 30, 2010)

*Too expensive*

And too expensive to add as an OEM.


----------

